# Support at Home



## bentcountershaft (Apr 8, 2013)

How much support do you get from your significant other in your photography?  By support I don't mean financially, but more emotionally.  Do you often fight about how much you spend or how much time it takes up?  Are they also into photography and therefore it's kind of competitive?  Are they happy you have a hobby that is both fulfilling and isn't dangerous?  Share your stories here.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds like there is something specific bothering you. If you want to talk I can listen.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes and no.  I'll share later.  I don't want the thread to get too wrapped up in just one person's situation.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 8, 2013)

Everything is a battle for me, lol.  My wife isn't really interested in photography, and complains about everything.  

She has different taste in art too - so things she likes, I don't and vise versa.  As long as I shoot color every now and then she doesn't complain too much though.
She rarely complains about the money though.  I just spent $400 on four large prints (two of which she hates, lol) and didn't get in trouble for it.  :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 8, 2013)

My ex girlfriend would second shoot weddings with me, which was nice. But probably also the demise of our relationship. 

This girl I've been seeing isn't a photographer, but appreciates art and is interested in what I'm doing. It's a two way street though, we both have different interests that we are supportive of mutually.


----------



## runnah (Apr 8, 2013)

Meh she is indifferent.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 8, 2013)

My hubby is very supportive. Just bought me a new/used cam. 

I knew it was the one for me when I read that the flash was busted. If you knew my relationship with electronics you would understand why. I can't own anything without it being flawed. 

-My cellphone has selective amnesia. Will forget my backgrounds and ring tones almost as soon as I set them, with the exception of the one for the hubs. 

-My car... Love it to death but is becoming senile in her old age. Periodically I will be driving down the road and suddenly the emergency flashers will be blinking and some alarm will be sounding on the interior of the car... but you pop open the passenger door and she is all good to go and ready to drive again. 

- My fridge came without the pressure trigger to tell it that the freezer is closed. The down side is, it also has an alarm to tell you when you leave the door open. For the past year or so we have had a Jolly Rancher duct taped there to hold the "Freezer light Button" down. But alas it has busted to bits and been replaced with a magnet that my sister gave me that says "I'm smiling because you are my sister, I'm laughing because there is nothing you can do about it".

My thinking behind the busted flash - Better the flaw you are aware of than the one you aren't. 

I am sure their is more but I can't help but think I have wandered off topic... as I have a tendency to do... ADD and all...


----------



## deeky (Apr 8, 2013)

For most of my stuff, I don't shoot people.  That really bothered my wife when I was shooting film.  I wanted to be very intentional with the film I was going to have to pay to develop, she wanted pics of the kids.

Now that I am digital, I am being more intentional about shooting the kids and am enjoying it.  Other than pics of the kids, she is rather indifferent as long as I'm not spending time or money that could be used for other things.  It would definitely make her happier if I would sell a print here or there for some extra cash (me too actually), but haven't gone there or even tried to figure out where to start.  It's a hobby for me right now.


----------



## nmoody (Apr 8, 2013)

I am lucky enough to have a GF who supports my hobby... to a point. As long as I dont go spending over our budget she is cool with it. Honestly its best this way because she can wrangle me in when I am going to be stupid. I recently passed down my D3100 to her so we will see how that turns out.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2013)

My cats don't care as long as they have food, a clean litter box and a soft fuzzy blanket.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Apr 8, 2013)

just get rid of her!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 8, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> just get rid of her!



That would be prohibitively expensive in my case.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Apr 8, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > just get rid of her!
> ...



well I was thinking if I didn't have a girlfriend I would have a ton more money for photography :lmao:


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> well I was thinking if I didn't have a girlfriend I would have a ton more money for photography :lmao:



Trust me...... you would.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 8, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > just get rid of her!
> ...




That's why divorce costs so much. Because it's SO worth it.

Me, I've never been married, I heard that 50% of all relationships last forever!

My spousal equivalent is really supportive, she likes that I can capture shots of our adventure. If I wanna piss off for an hour or so to do my thing, then she goes and does her thing. No harm done. She likes taking pictures where as I really enjoy photography, if that makes any sense.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife is not a bit supportive.  She doesn't care about photography or art in general.  If it isn't a picture of something cute I've wasted my time as far as she is concerned.  She does keep me grounded though.  No telling how much I would spend if I were free to do so.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 8, 2013)

That is too bad. It really is nice when they can get behind your hobby(s). 

If this is the only problem you two have, is it possible for you to have your hobby time with out involving her in any way? At least that way you wouldn't have to deal with the nagging issue us wives are so well known for.

Oh believe me I nag mine too... But my nagging is Legit! and not about hobbits... I mean hobbies... The man tears holes in my zip lock bags... *eye twitch*


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 8, 2013)

It's not too bad really.  Sometimes it would be nice to hear something like, "That one is kinda cool" instead of "Why would you take a picture of that?" or "Is this what you did all day?"


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 8, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> It's not too bad really.  Sometimes it would be nice to hear something like, "That one is kinda cool" instead of "Why would you take a picture of that?" or "Is this what you did all day?"





Ouch 

Damn, that is kinda crappy. I would assume that she has hobbies, right?


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 8, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> It's not too bad really.  Sometimes it would be nice to hear something like, "That one is kinda cool" instead of "Why would you take a picture of that?" or "Is this what you did all day?"



I would tell her to go back to the kitchen.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 8, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > It's not too bad really.  Sometimes it would be nice to hear something like, "That one is kinda cool" instead of "Why would you take a picture of that?" or "Is this what you did all day?"
> ...





*HIYOOOOOO!*


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 8, 2013)

Her hobbies include listening to country music.  I'm about as supportive of that as she is of photography.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 8, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> HIYOOOOOO!


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 8, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Her hobbies include listening to country music.  I'm about as supportive of that as she is of photography.



I'm surprised you haven't bled out intentionally. The force is strong with you.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 8, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Her hobbies include listening to country music.  I'm about as supportive of that as she is of photography.




Oh good God. . .if you ever need to just get away, just let me know.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 8, 2013)

Selective hearing.  It's a skill no married person should be without.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm lucky.  She wants me to do more photography.  I want her to do more art.  Sometimes we go somewhere, and we split up to do our respective things, then join up and compare notes.  Maybe one of the reasons why we'll be celebrating our 30th this summer.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 8, 2013)

Relationships are all about respect, compromise, and support. I am sorry that your better half isn't at least supportive, Bentcountershaft. It really is a pity. 

I can relate a bit. My ex wasn't into anything I was into, it's amazing we made it the almost decade we did. I was into going out, exploring, travel, new places, new foods, new tattoos, new places to go ride motorcycles. . .she, was into Desperate Housewives, Big Brother and make up. . .she'd get in a huff if I even brought my camera. Screw that. We only go around this world once, I like to document my short time here. I have always been into the arts, and with photography, once the bug bites, you look at things in a different way, and can appreciate some of the more simple things you may have overlooked. 

Sometimes it is better that each person has their own interests  but, as a courtesy, a partner could at least support your said hobby. It's not like you are going out banging dope as a hobby.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm lucky that my wife is very supportive of my photography hobby as well many other things I have been into. She's actually the best person I know. She has been helping me lately with the children and baby shoots - she's my baby whisperer!


----------



## Thayli (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife is very supportive, as long as she is the main subject. She is neutral when the main subject is children/men/dogs/women blessed with a larger frame. Soon as an even remotely photogenic female is hypothetically involved (which there never has been I'll add, despite the hours of accusations, screaming and hissy fits), well apparently my lens is an extension of my penis and I sleep on the couch for a week.

Yeah. Supportive spouses are awesome.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 8, 2013)

Thayli said:


> well apparently my lens is an extension of my penis.



You didn't read the manual did you?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife has always supported me, and been my biggest fan.  She has always been there for the kids when I was away on assignment, made me feel better when times were tough. Without home support something will fall apart, either the relationship or the business/hobby.  I'm lucky and tell my wife that all the time.


----------



## Krawler (Apr 8, 2013)

My wife ran off 4 years ago so as long as I don't spend so much money on my hobbies that I can't make child support then she doesn't care.

Honestly though I was in a relationship where there was no support for anything that didn't revolve around her so I know how hard it is for some people to do things. At the same time I have been able to do anything that I want for the last 4 years so I have came to realize just how lucky people are that has  someone that supports them when they have something that they are passionate about.

Kudos to everyone that supports there other half, even if they are into something that you are not.


----------



## Thayli (Apr 8, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Thayli said:
> 
> 
> > well apparently my lens is an extension of my penis.
> ...



Well when people were talking about 70-200mm's I just naturally assumed...


----------



## Tiller (Apr 8, 2013)

Thayli said:


> Well when people were talking about 70-200mm's I just naturally assumed...



No it's the 100-400 you have to watch out for. The whole push/pull thing ya know


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2013)

Krawler said:


> My wife ran off 4 years ago ...........



Mine took off 14 years ago.  I have no clue where she went.  All the better for me.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 8, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> It's not too bad really.  Sometimes it would be nice to hear something like, "That one is kinda cool" instead of "Why would you take a picture of that?" or "Is this what you did all day?"



Have you told her as much? "Honey, I know you don't see the value in my hobby. But it is something that makes me happy and just once it would be nice to be able to share that with you without the worry of being ridiculed." 

There is a woman I know who is extremely critical of her husbands photography hobby. I have never met him I only know his wife and it just breaks my heart to hear all the terrible things she has to say. Like what? Is everyone who picks up a camera supposed to be a famous photographer? Let the man enjoy his hobby. Almost like she is jealous of his camera.

*Secretly hopes neither of them belong to this forum.*


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 9, 2013)

Krawler said:


> My wife ran off 4 years ago so as long as I don't spend so much money on my hobbies that I can't make child support then she doesn't care.
> 
> Honestly though I was in a relationship where there was no support for anything that didn't revolve around her so I know how hard it is for some people to do things. At the same time I have been able to do anything that I want for the last 4 years so I have came to realize just how lucky people are that has someone that supports them when they have something that they are passionate about.
> 
> Kudos to everyone that supports there other half, even if they are into something that you are not.



 It sounds like you are far better off without her.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 9, 2013)

Never have a problem my partner has a horse say no more


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think there can be a difference drawn between someone who does this for a hobby and some one who does this as a profession.  When I met my wife I was already working as a photographer, in fact the night I met her and told her that I was a professional photographer she didn't believe me, figured I was using a line. That was over 30 years ago, and some days she wonders why I still am, but then some days I wonder why I still am.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am lucky that mine is supportive...to an extent, lol. She understands most of my equipment purchases, some she doesn't and she sort of freaked out when I bought my 70-200 2.8. She asked, "Why are you replacing a lens with the same thing?" (70-200 f/4 non-IS for a 70-200 IS f/2.8). I proceeded to explain aperture and image stabilization and how much 'WE' would be benefitted by the difference and quickly lost her. She said, "Okay whatever" (in her joking voice) but then very casually asked, "How much more was this lens than the other?" My reply, "Ohhhh about $1200", hers, "1200!?!?!?!? ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR MIND?????" She didn't budge on her position after I mentioned, "Well I just bought you a $63000 vehicle this week, my purchase was just a fraction.", apparently not the same thing in female logic, lol. About 10 minutes later and she had moved on and has never mentioned it since.


----------



## texkam (Apr 9, 2013)

My wife follows Glee fanfiction. 'Nuff said. :roll:


----------



## peter27 (Apr 9, 2013)

My wife gives me a lot of support and is always very keen to see my photos. I think she's quite proud of some of my better efforts and I have heard her pointing out to people that I still use film (she's extremely sceptical of things like PS).

Whilst she does have a camera of her own, I learned years ago that it's better not to try to give her tips on how to take photos....or how to park the car.


----------



## David8 (Apr 9, 2013)

My wife is very supportive. We're both hobbyists. The biggest problem is that we try and share a camera! We need to buy another Nikon body... But that's another issue. She isn't particularly supportive of my purchases though... Something about us not having money to burn... Saving up for things and all that.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 9, 2013)

My s/o got in my way, so I got rid of him. That wasn't on the list.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 9, 2013)

Was there a shovel involved?


----------



## Buckster (Apr 9, 2013)

For me, married = broke, while unmarried = plenty of spending cash.

I left my 3rd wife 11+ years ago and haven't answered to anyone but myself since.  It's been pure, drama-free, fat-wallet bliss.


----------



## cynicaster (Apr 9, 2013)

Buckster said:


> For me, married = broke, while unmarried = plenty of spending cash.
> 
> I left my 3rd wife 11+ years ago and haven't answered to anyone but myself since.  It's been pure, drama-free, fat-wallet bliss.



Amen!  No S/O = no problems.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 9, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Was there a shovel involved?



Nope. He lives in one of our homes, I live in the other. I get what I want, he makes sure that happens, and we all live happily ever after. We have a son together, and that is our #1 priority. Period.   
I don't think he really cared about my photography either way as long as he got to golf, hunt, fish.........and the list goes on and on and on! 
It all depends too on who is in charge of the finances. In my case it was me. He wouldn't be able to tell you how much any of my lenses or camera bodies were, because he doesn't know. He disn't really care either. He always said as long as he could spend whenever he needed to, or wanted to, then he never questioned my spending. He _did_ know my income per year though, so that is a key factor in this. I can see where a S/O can get a little pissy about spending, when all the money is going out, and zero money is coming in. This is just talking about the ones who do this as a business. I am a firm believer in keeping your "day job" before people jump in and say, "Yippeee, I just started a business. Why am I not making any money?" If there are children involved, hobbies can wait and progress gradually. There needs to be a steady income to pay the bills on time, every month. This is the responsible person in me showing through here, but I think there has to be a way to support each others interests either way.  
I guess when you are in a relationship you should show genuine interest in one anothers hobbies, because you care about each other. Not because you have to like the hobby, right?


----------



## runnah (Apr 9, 2013)

So Kathy is single and on the prowl?


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2013)

my wife has two expensive "hobbies". photography and sewing.  thankfully both make money, and im just as bad for spending money on new equipment for either business as she is. 

after 18 years together, its hard to imagine NOT being supportive of her hobbies, whether I cared much for them more not. and vice versa.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> So Kathy is single and on the prowl?



That would be a _HELL_ no! I am loving life right now.


----------



## runnah (Apr 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > So Kathy is single and on the prowl?
> ...



What? You didn't go on a dude bender?


----------



## TimothyJinx (Apr 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > So Kathy is single and on the prowl?
> ...




So, you're telling him there's a chance?


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## kathyt (Apr 9, 2013)

Photographiend said:


>


This is my favorite part of the movie. I will tell you being "single" is the best feeling in the world to me right now. I feel so free. It is invigorating! It is not the same as when I was in my 20's, that's for sure. I see things very differently.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> It is not the same as when I was in my 20's, that's for sure. I see things very differently.



Cataracts?  







I kid.  I know you aren't that old.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay, we can get back on track here. This isn't Match.com.


----------



## Tiller (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya'll are really encouraging to an engaged guy  she likes my hobby an tells me to buy stuff now before we get married. Bc then we'll be poor and ill have to wait 3 years to buy stuff again  but she's always been supportive of me all 5 years we've been together.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Okay, we can get back on track here. This isn't Match.com.



Cougar Life - Date A Cougar On The Largest Cougar Dating Site    maybe?  







seriously....I jest.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Okay, we can get back on track here. This isn't Match.com.



I don't think you need to worry about that. However, you may have problems sorting through all the "2nd shooter" offers


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2013)

The truth about breaking up.


----------



## runnah (Apr 9, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Not sure Kathy could handle me.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 9, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, we can get back on track here. This isn't Match.com.
> ...



Where is iwanttostaysingleforeverbecauseitsfun.com?


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Onely: Single and Happy | Fresh perspectives on living solo.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 9, 2013)

You're going to need a cat, or twenty.


----------



## runnah (Apr 9, 2013)

I was simply suggesting you go on a bender filled with promiscuity and indiscretions.

These guys brought up relationships.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 9, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> You're going to need a cat, or twenty.



I have 2 golden retrievers. Does that count. That is enough for me. They are my babies. Noooo cats.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Thayli said:


> My wife is very supportive, as long as she is the main subject. She is neutral when the main subject is children/men/dogs/women blessed with a larger frame. Soon as an even remotely photogenic female is hypothetically involved (which there never has been I'll add, despite the hours of accusations, screaming and hissy fits), well apparently my lens is an extension of my penis and I sleep on the couch for a week.
> 
> Yeah. Supportive spouses are awesome.



:lmao:


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Runnah for President again!  2 months this time.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 9, 2013)

My wife is very supportive and really responsible for the addiction to the hobby.  She is the one that wanted one of those cameras where you can put the big thingies on them and get better pictures! 

 I KNOW it was important for me to let her know exactly or as close to exactly what she was getting with me.  You know....2 young children, a crazy ex-wife, did not like cats, etc.  MOST importantly that I was a divorced man that was not going to take crap from anyone and REALLY HATE LIARS and divorce lawyers!!!!!!!!!

Now that I have calmed down   whew...  We have 3 cats and I have no fear that either of them is going to claw my eyes out.  Wifey and I are within 30 yards of each other for hours and hours while out shooting.   I think she is the only one in the world that can put up with me other than my Momma!


----------



## leighthal (Apr 9, 2013)

Where's the category for over supportive? I got one of those. A husband who constantly tells me to go shoot, to invest in better lenses, and "Why don't you open a business?". *CRINGE* . I'm purely a hobbist. My only paid jobs have been for a bondage club (as a photographer) and for product artwork for a sex store company. With that he thinks I'm ready for weddings. (which I've learned to ignore rather than debate, much easier that way) He is always asking to tag along.... even the non x-rated shoots. Better than the alternative but geeze, give me some space.


----------



## Designer (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow!  Reading this thread made me realize that nearly anyone's situation could be much, much worse.

My spousal unit has never been supportive of anything I have done.  More like tolerant.  

The money thing gets in the way sometimes.  

I suppose it doesn't help that I change hobbies occasionally.  

But then so does she.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 9, 2013)

runnah said:


> TimothyJinx said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Oh, we would make a great couple runnah! I could use your new GoPro Hero 3 as I roller blade around town all summer. This is of course after I quit both jobs so you can support me and all of my crazy spending habits. You game for it? Oh wait, are you Canon or Nikon? AND, I don't really like the clingy types either, so if that describes you, you might want to re-think our budding relationship. Just a few things to consider as we move forward....


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 9, 2013)

Sometimes it's great to be young and swingle.


----------



## runnah (Apr 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Oh, we would make a great couple runnah! I could use your new GoPro Hero 3 as I roller blade around town all summer. This is of course after I quit both jobs so you can support me and all of my crazy spending habits. You game for it? Oh wait, are you Canon or Nikon? AND, I don't really like the clingy types either, so if that describes you, you might want to re-think our budding relationship. Just a few things to consider as we move forward....



I have a beard.

Lets go.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 9, 2013)

I didn't know you could watch "As the world turns" reruns on the internet.   Hmmm...  And updated to reflect current ethos.  Interesting.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 9, 2013)

I didn't vote. 

When I die, my wife and daughter in law will trash all my photos in the nearest dumpster. 

That sums it up.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> ...... Oh wait, are you Canon or Nikon? .......



One can always identify the hard-core shooters when they ask this instead of, "What's your sign?"


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 9, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> I didn't vote.
> 
> When I die, my wife and daughter in law will trash all my photos in the nearest dumpster.
> 
> That sums it up.




Damn, harsh. 

I just can't believe folks are like that, especially after talking with my better half about this issue tonight. I am one lucky bastard, I didn't realize that the lack of support was so widespread. It just seems fundamentally wrong. Mates/partners are supposed to be supportive, at least in my mind.


----------



## Designer (Apr 9, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Mates/partners are supposed to be supportive



!


----------



## kathyt (Apr 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > ...... Oh wait, are you Canon or Nikon? .......
> ...



Yeah, this is pretty much a deal breaker!  I mean who would I swap lenses with?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 9, 2013)

Who wants





kathythorson said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...


Who wants Canon Cooties?


----------



## terri (Apr 9, 2013)

My husband is the one who put a camera in my hand, being rather desperate once for a second shooter at a wedding (he did them on and off for about 10 years).   He was an aerial photographer back when it was all film, and he shot/developed/QC'd it, etc., for the State DOT.   He was able to use all formats, 8x10 field cams for bridges and architecture, and the occasional portrait sessions for the Suits.   Somehow he trusted me to snag a few shots, and it went from there.   When I became smitten with alternative techniques, he found us an Omega D5 for peanuts, and we drove 10 hours round trip to get it.   I'm the one who took all the classes in alt techniques, and eventually taught him a few things, and he loves it.    We pretty much play off each other, have different eyes for things.    He shoots a Rollei SL66, mostly chrome, and I'm the 645 B&W geek.   

I'm very lucky.    :heart:


----------



## runnah (Apr 10, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



You're into swapping?

Dirty girl...


----------



## amolitor (Apr 10, 2013)

We can negotiate about my wife, but don't you touch my lenses.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 10, 2013)

amolitor said:


> We can negotiate about my wife, but don't you touch my lenses.



Whats mine is mine, and what's his is...well.....mine. Right?


----------



## runnah (Apr 10, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > We can negotiate about my wife, but don't you touch my lenses.
> ...



Well half at least.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 10, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > We can negotiate about my wife, but don't you touch my lenses.
> ...



It's like someone kidnapped my wife and brainwashed her into being a photographer because that sounds exactly like something she would say.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 10, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



she must be really freaking amazing...and funny.....and witty...and charming...


----------

